# Goodbye Dr Benjamin



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I was reading through the Herald-Sun and by chance came across an obituary for my previous psychiatrist, Marcus Benjamin.

I don't have a link here, but it was in the June 9 (Queens birthday) edition.
An alternative obituary is here http://irobyn.com/2008/04/28/marcus-benjamin-md/#

The Herald-Sun report basically said that he was born and raised in the Wimmera, superindentand of Laurundel Psych Hospital, Bundoora, taught in Geelong with a private practice and then a private practice in Melbourne.

I remember how nervous I was first going in. I had dressed up especially well so that I wouln't be locked up. I was in part of his last intake before he retired a few years ago.

He came up with some rather unusual suggestions such as that I should look at more porn and visit a brothel. ops

He also put me onto a number of CBT programs for social anxiety (which was rather hard to do because such programs are very limited). I remember that he said that I have the potentiality and capacity to do whatever I want, which is especially touching for someone with a failure schema.

Here's to you Marcus.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww bye bye Dr Marcus B! I dunno about your brothel suggestions and mabbe you coulda brought in some rather more complete CBT programs, but you sounded like a nice guy!

Rest in peace 

One personal question RSD - you dont have to answer ... what are you disgnosed with? I am always curious especially here on SAS where we have quite a cross section 

Ross


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

brothel suggestion is a good one. I had my first sexual experiences in brothel


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ross
I actually was diagnosed with severe generalised social anxiety disorder with reactive depression. At that time, I also had Body Dymorphic Disorder, but the BDD has gone now.

Some psychologists I have seen have said that I have Avoidant personality disorder. It is possible it is AvPD, but in Australia, AvPD diagnoses is psychologist shorthand for "can't be bothered treating this person." So I always fought any psych. who believed that and I make no apologies for fighting for the treatment I deserve.

I'm sure you are familiar with the Department of Health 2003, "Personality disorder: no longer a diagnosis of exclusion"report. [Supporting documents are also a fun read ]. Even though the policy is expliclty only applicable within the UK, hopefully this is going to wake up/shame/motivate Australian psychologists into doing their job for people who have a PD and those suspected with one.

Roger.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

'Bin diagnoses' as my therapist told me they are called! Actually I had not read that document - I have just downloaded it, so thank you for mentioning it Roger! I also know little about AvPD, so I will do some reading up on this, especially as there are folks here who feel it might apply to them. I have heard too the any PD diagnosis effectively distances you from the NHS, and its something that my therapist (who works provately but also within the NHS) confirmed to me. BPD is like the leper diagnosis for many NHS workers. In a way, even though I was dignosed before, it explains why I have felt so badlt treated by the NHS. I did not feel the same way in provate healthcare and it has been this that has seen all of my progress.

Thanks again RSD / Rodge (haha I am an incorrigible abbreviator)!

BTW it is genuinely surprsing to hear you had BDD. Im a guy so sorry if this makes you uncomfrtable, but from your avatar I would say you are a good looking guy. Just an observation. Thanks for the info too. Hope its nice and warm in Oz! We are just getting the sun here in Scotland so I am guessing you should be having snow about now? 

Ross


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> BTW it is genuinely surprsing to hear you had BDD. Im a guy so sorry if this makes you uncomfrtable, but from your avatar I would say you are a good looking guy.


The avatar is actually a model which I got from a picture on the internet.

Anyways, it should be winter here, but the expected top today is 17 degrees and outside is beautiful blue skies.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh ahahaha ok! I thought it was you


----------

